# Trolley V Carry



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 5, 2012)

I have always used a trolley but my questions are. Which do you do and do you feel a benefit from 1 or the other.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 5, 2012)

I much prefer carrying my bag I just feel better for it I say that if you're healthy and able bodied then you should carry your bag, but I suppose it's easier to say that. I've always carried my bag and will continue to do so, I've nothing against people with trolleys but I'd find them too awkward with transport.


----------



## Brookesy (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to carry all the time but bought myself a electric trolley and havent looked back since, im only 22 and am fit and healthy but like to take plenty of water and food for a round so it makes alot of sense to use an electric trolley. 

Its also improved my golf as im not as tired towards the end of the round and helps alot when i play 36 holes in one day.


----------



## mikevet (Apr 5, 2012)

Carry nearly all the time as I find it makes me feel closer to the spirit of the game. Trouble is my stand bag doesn't hold as much as a cart bag - better get a new one. I have a basic 2-wheel trolley but rarely use it now. Overall it feels more comfortable carrying rather than pulling at an awkward angle. The thing that gets me is kids with electric trolleys - why do they need them!?


----------



## elliottlale (Apr 5, 2012)

did carry now use push trolley. feels like such a more relaxed round. im 25, compete in triathlons in the royal navy, so quite a fit guy, but i do sometimes suffer with a sore back. using a push trolley keeps me fully fresh over 18 holes, love it.


----------



## Achilles (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to carry but switched to a push trolley about 18 months ago. I much prefer it and find it's a lot easier to keep my waterproofs and food / drink etc in my bag without worrying about having to carry the extra weight. Anything to save a bit of energy for the end of the round where tiredness can kick in!


----------



## LanDog (Apr 5, 2012)

mikevet said:



			The thing that gets me is kids with electric trolleys - why do they need them!?
		
Click to expand...

Seconded I would never use an electric trolley just out of respect almost as there are people in worse conditions than me that are still having to carry


----------



## mikevet (Apr 5, 2012)

I actually find that carrying can be less tiring than using a push/pull trolley and you can get around on the course to where your ball is much more easily, especially in winter.


----------



## Lump (Apr 5, 2012)

Had a trolley but got rid about a year ago. I now carry all the time, not a major issue until it starts to get very warm. A decent bag with decent straps makes a huge difference too.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 5, 2012)

I have options, so am in both camps. Trolley for medals though.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 5, 2012)

I've carried for most of my life, getting on a bit and a trolley does keep me less tired nearer the end, so I bought one and will use it this weekend for the first time, priceless when its raining though


----------



## fundy (Apr 5, 2012)

I fall into both camps here.

I actually prefer to carry, and in spring/autumn will often carry. when its wet (winter) or hot (summer) I tend to revert to the electric trolley mainly to enable carrying all the stuff I want, that said if Im practising its almost always half a set in the pencil bag


----------



## MegaSteve (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love to be fit enough again to resume carrying... Just think its the right way to play the game...


----------



## anthony (Apr 5, 2012)

LanDog said:



			Seconded I would never use an electric trolley just out of respect almost as there are people in worse conditions than me that are still having to carry
		
Click to expand...

Out of respect it is not your fault they are in a certain condition and who says you have to be in poor health to be able to have an electric trolley.  If a young person wants an electric trolley good for them why put all that strain on your back and knees when he has the rest of his life ahead of him.
Make your own path do not follow


----------



## connor (Apr 5, 2012)

28 fairly fit. Carrying couple pounds and a dicky knee. I use a trolley but also carry depends where and when I'm playing. Like me leccy trolley as its just easier and my card bag is like Mary poppins hand bag


----------



## LanDog (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm not following a path it's just a personal choice I prefer carrying my bag to prevent the awkwardness of having to set up my trolley compacting it to fit in my Fiat Panda would be impossible I also prefer the look of a nice stand purely for aesthetic reasons


----------



## GreiginFife (Apr 5, 2012)

I use a push trolley as can't carry any more. Screwed my knee up years ago and need trolley or wouldn't be able to play at all.


----------



## Val (Apr 5, 2012)

Carry for bounce games and use electric for medals and games away. Normally always carry in winter.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 5, 2012)

I enjoy carrying  and like to be able to walk straight to my ball rather than taking the kart paths etc.

I do have an electric trolley but i keep forgetting to charge the bloody battery and end up pushing it around after 7 holes.

I do not have a remote control for my trolley, they're for knobs/plonkers/posers/tw*ts (delete as appropriate).


----------



## SGC001 (Apr 5, 2012)

Trolley if possible, if I carry I get worse neck problems than normal for the next few days. One thing I do like is I can leave everything I need in the bag (food, waterproofs, drinks, towels, gloves...) and don't have to worry about weight or what might happen with the weather.

I actually prefer carrying as you can go wherever you want with your bag.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 5, 2012)

In the last couple of years I have done both.

I recently bought a new Mizuno Aerolite carry bag and since then have always carried.  I like the feeling of walking straight to where I want to go without navigating a course.  The benefits are also a better workout, by carrying a weight while walking around.  The downside is that I like to carry lots of junk and can be heavy sometimes, bizarrely it is better when it rains as I am wearing my waterproofs !!  In the rain I feel i stay drier when I am carrying and that the weather interferes less, can just stick my hands in my pockets and head down and get in with it.

If I want I can use my three wheel push trolley which is good but never ventured to an electric one yet


----------



## Crawfy (Apr 5, 2012)

Pulled trolley for last 3 yrs, got a 2nd hand push on here last year - lifechanging !!

So much better for my back. I can now get out of bed teh next day...

Still carry a half set thru winter though


----------



## RGDave (Apr 5, 2012)

All 3! (of the two possibilities)

Mostly, I carry (mid sized bag).
A proper game, mostly trolley.

Special games....electric trolley, caddie, dancing girls, skycaddie, 5 wedges, that sort of thing....


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Apr 5, 2012)

Crawfy said:



			Pulled trolley for last 3 yrs, got a 2nd hand push on here last year - lifechanging !!

So much better for my back. I can now get out of bed teh next day...

Still carry a half set thru winter though
		
Click to expand...

Crawfy, are you saying it's having any trolley for the last 3 yrs that's made the difference, or that changing to a push trolley is easier? Interested because I've got an old 2 wheel trolley, always thought it does me fine but it's getting on and so I'm starting to look for a new one. 

I carry as well when there's a hedgehog only rule in place or if I'm going out for a quick knock, always trolley for comps though. As others have said, I like to have plenty of drinks, snacks, waterproofs etc in the bag and I can really feel the difference by the time I get to 15/16/17/18 if I carry with all that lot in the bag.


----------



## Slicer30 (Apr 6, 2012)

Oxfordcomma said:



			Crawfy, are you saying it's having any trolley for the last 3 yrs that's made the difference, or that changing to a push trolley is easier? Interested because I've got an old 2 wheel trolley, always thought it does me fine but it's getting on and so I'm starting to look for a new one. 

I carry as well when there's a hedgehog only rule in place or if I'm going out for a quick knock, always trolley for comps though. As others have said, I like to have plenty of drinks, snacks, waterproofs etc in the bag and I can really feel the difference by the time I get to 15/16/17/18 if I carry with all that lot in the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I also have a pull trolley - its doing the job but I get a sore shoulder now and again if I dont switch hands that I pull the trolley with.

might go for the push trolley next.

Stopped carrying when I started playing every week.  The carrying itself was fine, for me it was the bending and getting the bag up onto my shoulder which was doing my back in.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 6, 2012)

23...carried last year, no major issues. Got a trolley off eBay on the cheap, played last week with it...won't be going back to carrying.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2012)

I do both, strangely enough, I feel fresher when carrying than when pulling. The straps on carry bags these days are so well designed that I can hardly feel the weight of the bag when it's on my back. Couple this with the shorter walk (possibly) and I think carrying is the winner.


----------



## Captainron (Apr 6, 2012)

I can't bringmyself to get a trolley. Adds to the excercise if I carry. Will change my mind at some point inthefuture I am sure


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 6, 2012)

Captainron said:



			I can't bringmyself to get a trolley. Adds to the excercise if I carry. Will change my mind at some point inthefuture I am sure
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you add a bit more weight to your bag you'll eventually shrink down to human size!!
By the way, are you watching England keep hold of the number 1 spot?


----------



## Fyldewhite (Apr 6, 2012)

I do have a powakaddy but day to day I rarely use it. My clubs are in a locker at the club and I can go from being sat in the lounge to hitting my tee shot in 2-3 minutes. More importantly I can leave the 18th and have a pint in front of me in the same timeframe. No cleaning wheels, no messing about and no battery to charge when I get home etc. It's quicker and easier on the course giving me more thinking time for shots. I only swap to the big bag and trolley for 36 hole comps or maybe when it's really hot in the height of summer (about 2 weeks usually!).

I don't buy the weight theory, I'm nearly 50, reasonably fit and strong enough to carry a full set + rain gear and the massive extra weight that water and a sandwich can add. Some people just need to get themselves to a gym. The only disadvantage I can see to carrying is strap wear on the shoulders on some golf gear which can be an issue with some shirt materials.


----------



## Big_Rick78 (Apr 6, 2012)

I carry. Tried using trolleys before and, as I have a stand bag, they always fall off, and I keep running myself over so its easier for me to carry.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Apr 6, 2012)

Fyldewhite said:



			I do have a powakaddy but day to day I rarely use it. My clubs are in a locker at the club and I can go from being sat in the lounge to hitting my tee shot in 2-3 minutes. More importantly I can leave the 18th and have a pint in front of me in the same timeframe. No cleaning wheels, no messing about and no battery to charge when I get home etc. It's quicker and easier on the course giving me more thinking time for shots. I only swap to the big bag and trolley for 36 hole comps or maybe when it's really hot in the height of summer (about 2 weeks usually!).

I don't buy the weight theory, I'm nearly 50, reasonably fit and strong enough to carry a full set + rain gear and the massive extra weight that water and a sandwich can add. Some people just need to get themselves to a gym. The only disadvantage I can see to carrying is strap wear on the shoulders on some golf gear which can be an issue with some shirt materials.
		
Click to expand...

What's this cleaning wheels ? i give them a bit of a kick and a burl and that's it.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2012)

I don't understand why people have to overload their bags with food drink towels etc.

Surely you can go without food for 3.5 hours.

If its likely to rain I wear my waterproof trousers and carry the top in my bag, have a bottle of water and sometimes a piece of fruit. I have 14 clubs about 10 balls and a bag of tees in my bag and that's it.


----------



## beggsy (Apr 6, 2012)

I carry in winter to save the course from getting crappy but will always use my trolley in summer and it's because I can and want to I carry oof tiles about 5 days a week so why should I carry clubs on a weekend


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2012)

beggsy said:



			I carry in winter to save the course from getting crappy but will always use my trolley in summer and it's because I can and want to I carry oof tiles about 5 days a week so why should I carry clubs on a weekend
		
Click to expand...

Nobody is saying you have to. 

I enjoy carrying and there's no fun pushing a trolley through rough and trees or around the kart paths.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 6, 2012)

both camps here. I like the convenience of having all my gear when using a trolley but last week I forgot to charge my battery so carried and I have to say, I thoroughly enjoyed it.
I felt as fresh on the 18th as I did on the 1st. Comp on Sunday and if the forecast remains dry then I reckon I might just carry again :thup:


----------



## hangover (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm 27 fit and healthy and use a electric trolley. Dont see why it bothers some people that young people want to use elctric trolleys.


----------



## palindromicbob (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm 31 and my knees have seen better days. I will occasionally carry but to do so I reduce my bag drastically. For me to carry a full set doesn't work. Simply not fit enough to do so, hence I love my gokart.


----------



## thegogg (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm just turned 50 and still pretty fit but do now weigh 15 and a half stone which is a good 2 stones heavier than when I stopped playing rugby 10 years ago so if Im just having a sociable knock or playing less than a full round then I tend to carry but whenever I'm playing in a comp then I use an electric trolley as it does leave me feeling less tired towards the end of the round.


----------



## drawboy (Apr 6, 2012)

Both, trolley in Summer, carry in Winter, basically because I cannot be bothered cleaning the mud off of the trolley everytime I use it.


----------



## boondi (Apr 6, 2012)

treated myself to an electric trolly and end of year,mostly bought it because was sick of not putting waterproofs etc in carry bag and getting caught in the pissing rain...will probably go between the two this year


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2012)

Stuart_C said:



			Surely you can go without food for 3.5 hours.
		
Click to expand...

Actually no. I'm diabetic and so its important that I keep hydrated and maintain my sugar levels. I find if I don't I get tired extremely quickly and playing and concentrating become big issues. I tend to trolly if its likely to rain so I can get all my extra gear like towels, waterproofs and food in and tend to carry if its a social round or I'm only taking my drinks and nibbles, especially in the summer. I do find that I definitely get tireder when I carry no matter how light the bag is. It might be my diabetes or I'm just getting past it


----------



## LanDog (Apr 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Actually no. I'm diabetic and so its important that I keep hydrated and maintain my sugar levels. I find if I don't I get tired extremely quickly and playing and concentrating become big issues. I tend to trolly if its likely to rain so I can get all my extra gear like towels, waterproofs and food in and tend to carry if its a social round or I'm only taking my drinks and nibbles, especially in the summer. I do find that I definitely get tireder when I carry no matter how light the bag is. It might be my diabetes or I'm just getting past it
		
Click to expand...

Your diabetes is a very unfortunate circumstance, but I to feel that eating power food on the course can help give you a boost of energy but some people like to bring out a full blown picnic!


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (Apr 6, 2012)

Bought the lightweight R11 bag with the intentions of carrying but after 4 holes (Par 3, 3, 5 & 4) I was in pain with my back. By 6 holes I had to bail and call it a day.

I'm 35 but was in a car crash in 1997 and have suffered with back issues ever since.
I now always use a trolley which I leave at the club as it doesn't fit in the 911 with two sets of clubs and a passenger.


----------



## Neddy (Apr 6, 2012)

Use a pull trolley. Carried on the first round I ever played and swore never too again.

Don't think using an electric trolley is lazy necessarily, but personally my golf is all the exercise I get - i like to feel like i've had a good work out and lugging all my stuff around does the job.


----------



## LanDog (Apr 6, 2012)

What did carrying do to you that put you off so much?


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 6, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Actually no. I'm diabetic and so its important that I keep hydrated and maintain my sugar levels. I find if I don't I get tired extremely quickly and playing and concentrating become big issues. I tend to trolly if its likely to rain so I can get all my extra gear like towels, waterproofs and food in and tend to carry if its a social round or I'm only taking my drinks and nibbles, especially in the summer. I do find that I definitely get tireder when I carry no matter how light the bag is. It might be my diabetes or I'm just getting past it
		
Click to expand...



Homer your in a minority regards your diabetes but can I ask why you carried for 36 holes round woburn if you struggle  carrying with it??


Carrying a couple of energy bars doesn't require a trolley surely?


----------



## connor (Apr 6, 2012)

GTO NEMESIS said:



			Bought the lightweight R11 bag with the intentions of carrying but after 4 holes (Par 3, 3, 5 & 4) I was in pain with my back. By 6 holes I had to bail and call it a day.

I'm 35 but was in a car crash in 1997 and have suffered with back issues ever since.
I now always use a trolley which *I leave at the club as it doesn't fit in the 911 *with two sets of clubs and a passenger.
		
Click to expand...

best line ever lol... not too jelous though honest


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 6, 2012)

I do both. I have a Powakaddy and big tour bag which I use for 36 holers and bad weather when I need waterproofs and all the other bits of gear. Prefer to carry though, I have a Titleist pencil bag. 14 clubs, couple of tees, Mars bar and a spare ball in case I have to hit a provisional.....much easier.

Fitting the electric trolley into the Koenigsegg is a bit of a pain though. It's easier just to chuck it away and buy a new one each time I play  ;-)


----------



## Slime (Apr 6, 2012)

Always carry..........it's my only option until someone invents a trolley that can be pushed/pulled through the woods, over fences, down ravines.......in fact, anywhere I usually end up hitting my ball from!

*Slime*.


----------



## connor (Apr 6, 2012)

drive4show said:



			Fitting the electric trolley into the Koenigsegg is a bit of a pain though. It's easier just to chuck it away and buy a new one each time I play ;-)
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Apr 6, 2012)

drive4show said:



			I do both. I have a Powakaddy and big tour bag which I use for 36 holers and bad weather when I need waterproofs and all the other bits of gear. Prefer to carry though, I have a Titleist pencil bag. 14 clubs, couple of tees, Mars bar and a spare ball in case I have to hit a provisional.....much easier.

Fitting the electric trolley into the Koenigsegg is a bit of a pain though. It's easier just to chuck it away and buy a new one each time I play  ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I hear ya! I had a problem with clubs in the Veyron. Now I get custom fitted before each round. It's just easier.


----------



## Iaing (Apr 7, 2012)

If I feel like carrying, I'll carry.
If I feel like using the electric trolley, I'll use it.

Simples.


----------

